# Raging Heroes Mantis Warriors WIP (Updated May 7)



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*EDIT*: Scroll down for updated pic (and name?).

So Raging Heroes is working on another unit of femme fatales: the Mantis Warriors.

From the site:
_There's a new scent in the air...
Nobody dares venture outside...
Rumours has it there is danger afoot...
And deadlier than goblins playing with matches...

What comes from the woods is not all charming and benevolent...
Deep in the jungle live ferocious female spirits, half human, half animal, who prey on lost male travellers.
Their legs are hoofed and their heads are armed with chitinous blades. They protect their bodies with armoured pieces cut out from the carapace of giant insects, and they slide their hands into giant praying mantises' claws to use as their only weapons._

Like the Blood Vestals, these will be available in 5-man units, Troops and Command.











*UPDATE*
And here is the only other pic of the Preying Mantis WIP (I will not speculate on why they're no longer called "Mantis Warriors" as in the prior image.)

There is confirmation that this is a fantasy set with a banner, a champion head, and a musician arm.

Raging Heroes is still accepting feedback, so if you want to chime in on aesthetics or on whether they should be plastic, metal, or resin, then head over to their website.

And here it is:










I really wish the image was bigger. Well, what do you all think?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Could see that as Wyches/Bloodbrides for DE


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I quite like the model, but it suffers from the all too common effects of fantasy-artitis:



Dicrel Seijin said:


> They protect their bodies with armoured pieces cut out from the carapace of giant insects


"We will protect our bodies! but only the essential parts, such as our shins and shoulders!"


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Daemonettes Daemonettes oh yeah Daemonettes...


----------



## Growler67 (Nov 23, 2010)

Surprised GW hasn't brought suit for the use of "Mantis Warriors" as it was a prominent SM Chapter in the Badab Wars. Not suggesting..........just sayin.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

scscofield said:


> Could see that as Wyches/Bloodbrides for DE


Indeed. The one pictured made me think of a Wych with Hydra Gauntlets.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Varakir said:


> I quite like the model, but it suffers from the all too common effects of fantasy-artitis:
> 
> "We will protect our bodies! but only the essential parts, such as our shins and shoulders!"


That's the spirit!
xD


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> Surprised GW hasn't brought suit for the use of "Mantis Warriors" as it was a prominent SM Chapter in the Badab Wars. Not suggesting..........just sayin.


Context. Were the GW marines hooved females who ran around killing stray men? :wink:


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

i'd have to go with Daemonettes


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Varakir said:


> "We will protect our bodies! but only the essential parts, such as our shins and shoulders!"


To be fair the armor is also protecting her arms, hands; legs, feet; and from the angle, one breast (so quite possibly her heart as well). I mean you don't want her to suffer flesh wounds a la Monty Python now would you? 

Besides if the armor were sensible and protected her torso and limbs then she be a Sister of Battle... now there's a thought....


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> To be fair the armor is also protecting her arms, hands; legs, feet; and from the angle, one breast (so quite possibly her heart as well). I mean you don't want her to suffer flesh wounds a la Monty Python now would you?
> 
> Besides if the armor were sensible and protected her torso and limbs then she be a Sister of Battle... now there's a thought....


Well the feet are described as hooved, so technically she's barefoot. Side boob armour is also very poor protection for the heart, unless she only plans to get stabbed from one side 

Still a really nice sculpt though


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Depending on price, I'd agree that those would be excellent daemonettes.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Depending on price, I'd agree that those would be excellent daemonettes.


*prays to Slaanesh chanting "please be cheap"


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I hear that with less armor it is more protection due to the distraction feature of said armor. Everything from oooo to wait... is that? to okay that has to be a joke. Right before you stab them! lol


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Note: I've edited the first post to reflect the update.

And here is the only other pic of the Preying Mantis WIP (I will not speculate on why they're no longer called "Mantis Warriors" as in the prior image.)

There is confirmation that this is a fantasy set with a banner, a champion head, and a musician arm.

Raging Heroes is still accepting feedback, so if you want to chime in on aesthetics or on whether they should be plastic, metal, or resin, then head over to their website.

And here it is:









What do you all think?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

10 characters


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Finally, Daemonettes.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

TheSpore said:


> Daemonettes Daemonettes oh yeah Daemonettes...


 
My exact thoughts also, looking old school daemonettes showing some bosom


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

You guys do know daemonettes (looking at the fluff going back decades) are supposed to look the way they do now, and Juan broke brief?

Back on topic, these are some lovely figures and I may well get some for myself...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Dreadknight/Stormraven/Empire Magic Altars/Ogre Mammoth looks like they're supposed to and still look like shit.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

There is no good reason that daemonettes should look the way they do now. None what so ever...


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Other than "that's how they were intended to look from the start"?

No, no good reason :wink:

(Says the girl who has a bits box full of the Juan ones, because she liked the figures and they're dead usefull for conversions)

Have a look online for the daemonettes from the 90s and 80s. Juans' ones were a blip.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

From the start, Guard had Rhino's, Land Raiders, Grav Tanks, Grav Speeders, GravBikes, Space Dwarves.

Right.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Juan diaz couldnt sculpt his way out of a paper bag if it were damp,him and mkvey almost made me quit 40k with there eldar abominations back in the day


----------

